

Coverlandia: Official and FanMade covers - Make your iTunes happy - itsSackBoy
http://coverlandia.net

======
itsSackBoy
Hey, I'm Sebastien. I'm a web developer from France. I just launched
Coverlania and wanted to share it with you guys. The idea is to share people's
covers with everybody so they can use them in iTunes of whatever. Any feedback
will be greatly appreciated! Thanks :)

